# [SOLVED] No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup



## computerworld

Hello
When i switch on my computer the following message comes up:
*No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*


It is a dell and i am trying to reinstall windows professional on to it but i can't some one please help me


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*



> It is a dell and i am trying to reinstall windows professional on to it but i can't


It is saying that the boot device in the boot order (probably your HDD ) is not being recognized (has failed) or the boot file is corrupt. How are you trying to Reinstall Windows? If you have a Windows XP CD, put that in the Drive, press the *F12* key and choose CD Rom drive as *First Boot Device*. Restart the computer. Or press* F2* and go to *Boot Order *and change CD rom drive to *First Boot Device*. *Save and Exit.* Restart computer.You should get the message *Press Any Key to Boot From CD* follow the prompts.


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

when i put the win xp cd in to the drive it will not detect the cd rom so that is where my problem is. so shall i try making it on to the usb like buring the iso file on to the usb


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*



spunk.funk said:


> If you have a Windows XP CD, put that in the Drive, press the *F12* key and choose CD Rom drive as *First Boot Device*. Restart the computer. Or press* F2* and go to *Boot Order *and change CD rom drive to *First Boot Device*. *Save and Exit.* Restart computer.You should get the message *Press Any Key to Boot From CD* follow the prompts.


Did you change the boot order as per the suggestions in the Quote? Have you tested your bootable XP CD on another computer to be sure that it boots?


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

I have tried it the windows disk on another computer and it works but i just found out i have a problem with my disk drives they do not read the data i know this because this computer is my mates and he told me this that he has a problem with the disk drives and he cannot play any DVDs or anything with a CD so i thought if i could copy the installation disk on to a usb or something and make the usb bootable but i do not know how to do that so could you please help me
thank you


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

if it is not seeing any of the drives

check the plugs are secure and have not come loose

to lose all drives at once the psu would be suspect

try running dell diagnostics

no problem entering the bios?

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

no everthing is working and my mate just said that his cd/dvd drives don't work everything is fine so how can i boot off the cd


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

set cd to first boot in the bios

is the drive seen by the bios

check the plugs are secure and have not come loose

try a new data cable if the bios does not see it

if it does uninstall it from the device manager and reboot

try fixit

Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

but you see the problen is that this:
When i switch on my computer the following message comes up:
*No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup

*so i cannot go on to device manager so that that is why i am trying to reinstall windows but the cd/dvd drivers do not read anything and when i reinstall windows it should pick up the drivers bu before we do that how can i reinstall windows if any cd/dvd drives do not work becuase i cannot even login so please help me i want to try and get this earlier please help me


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

i read your initial post

then you posted this

[no everthing is working and my mate just said that his cd/dvd drives don't work everything is fine so how can i boot off the cd]

so go back to post 6


----------



## computerworld

i do not know what i preoccesor and motherboard and all that which i am usinng and i have tried doing dell diagbostics but still no answer and i have checked the cables inside and outside to see if they are not lose and they were all tight. so what shall i do now

so how can i boot from the cd


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

take the side off the case and look at the psu label for

make
model
wattge


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

the psu is a dell
model number l350p-00
the wattage is 350watts


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

here are my model and wattage number above


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

see if you can borrow a quality 550w to try in it


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

what do you mean by that if you mean to borrow another psu for 550w then i do not have one or my freinds


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

When I switch the computer on I get the following message and 2 beeps:

'No bootable device(s) selected'

'strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for set-up utility'

I then retry the boot, but get the same message appearing on screen.

It seems like there is no O/S, and I am trying to put windows xp but my mate just told me that when the computer was running perfectly he had a problem with his cd/dvd drives so how can I boot off from the cd to install windows xp pro


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

try the cd drive in another computer to check if it has died

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

if you cannot borrow a suitable psu the option then is to buy one from a place with a returns policy that will let you return it for a small fee if it does not fix


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

i don't want to buy the psu becuase my mate just said to me that his hdd was infected by viruses and his dvd/drives don't work so could i try getting another dvd/cd drive and reinstalll windows from their becuase yesterday i kept on trieng to reboot with the disk as well and came up to the windows setup bu then it said to put in a win xp disk in to drive a when i had already put the drive in. so i restated the computer and tried it again and the same old erro message came up stricke f1 and all that so i might try getting a dvd/cd drive and i will see if i can boot of their


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

do you have a drive in your computer


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

what do you mean


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

take the drive out of your computer and try it in his and see if it works

my thoughts are the psu has deteriorated and no longer has enough power to run the drive


----------



## computerworld

one of my friends got a new drive and it can work of the cd but now the thing is that when i put the disk is and where it sdays windows is statring up at the bottom it blue screens the page so now i am trying to format my drive on a diffrnet computer like right click on the drive and press format and then see if it works do you have anysuggestions on this

hello i can boot of the disk now using the new cd drive but now the problem is that before where it says press enter to install windows or something like that it make a blue screnn error so what shall i do know please hlp asap


----------



## dai

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

you format from disk management on the other computer

you need to post the error message

at least we are making some progress

now you can boot from cd run the diagnostic on the hard drive


----------



## computerworld

*Re: No Bootable Devices-strike F1 To Reboot F2 For Setup*

the hardrive was not working properly and the motherbaord could not read the data so it kept saying that


----------



## dai

glad you have it sorted


----------

